# motor swap



## gto_kid10 (May 5, 2013)

OK I went to the strip this Saturday and seen a blue 5.7 and well wasn't happy it just wasn't running good at all so I went and talk to him and he said he had a motor swap and no it wasn't a 5.7 to a 6.0 it was 5.7 to a 5.3 I just walked away in disbelief I know the gto gods are dissapointed in him


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*New for 1973: cola in the new 1 litre plastic bottle....*

Went from a 5.3 litre to a 7.5 litre with mine. Litre. Haha. Litre. No. It is a 455cid bored out to a 463cid. Litre. Haha. :lol: (nothing wrong w/5.3 litre, though. I believe the '66 shop manual says she put out 9.8:1 compression. Nothing to sneeze at!).


----------

